# Really Craving a Cigarette



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

So I have started vaping and was doing well. So started reducing the nic in my juice gradually to 0, but the last two weeks I have really be craving a sigarette. Can it be that I need to go back to nic in my juice?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

Maybe up your Nic again to previous level or even you can try what I did and get one or two juices of your previous level and when you get the strong hankering’s vape that for a little bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RichJB (13/11/17)

That would depend on your longer-term goals. If you want to continue vaping, maybe add nic to your juice again. If you want to quit nic entirely, you are already two weeks in which means the worst is behind you. Persisting and toughing it out in the knowledge that the cravings will become less every day may pay off longer-term.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/11/17)

Definitely!

If you have more than one device maybe put nicotine in the one and keep the other nic free.

The nicotine is what your body is craving, and not the vape per se!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

Damn @Stoza that was quick !! ... you agreed before my page refreshed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (13/11/17)

RichJB said:


> That would depend on your longer-term goals. If you want to continue vaping, maybe add nic to your juice again. If you want to quit nic entirely, you are already two weeks in which means the worst is behind you. Persisting and toughing it out in the knowledge that the cravings will become less every day may pay off longer-term.


Good point @RichJB , didn't think of it like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/11/17)

You have been given good advice all i can offer is what not to do and that is don't smoke a cigarette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

At this stage I dont want to go back smoking. Because I am battling with BP issue and smoking made my BP rocket. Vaping not so much. 
So maybe upping my nic levels again. And gradually start reducing at a slower rate that I did before.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hyphen (13/11/17)

Also what I've found that keeps me interested is buying my regular juices that I like and rotating them , and then adding some new ones in to the loop. Changing the flavours keeps it interesting and stops me from getting bored

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (13/11/17)

How long did it take you from stopping smoking to vaping 0mg juice? Maybe you just took it too fast? I stopped smoking cold turkey on 3 Jan last year and haven't smoked a cigarette since. I started on 24mg or 18mg juice for cigalikes but that lasted only for a month or so. Then I bought a mod and tank and dropped straight away to 3mg. I did that for more than a year and then dropped to 2mg. I could have done it quicker but wasn't really aiming to quit nic altogether. I'm comfortable with 2mg nic now and want to drop to 1mg by the end of the year. Next year I'll decide whether I still need nic or not. If not, I'll probably quit vaping. Without nic, there's no real point imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So I have started vaping and was doing well. So started reducing the nic in my juice gradually to 0, but the last two weeks I have really be craving a sigarette. Can it be that I need to go back to nic in my juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi @HvNDhF, over what time frame did you reduce yoir nic levels? I fell off the wagon a few times by being too radical inmy reduction rates and now reducing gradually using my juice consumption as an indicator when I am ready to drop another half percent.

I can also guarantee you that if you were to light up, the experience would not be what you are expecting. Once you h
ave been clean a while, sigarettes taste like dung, seriously.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/17)

If you're craving nic, then vape juice with nic. Rather that than give in to the craving for a cig. Don't be hard on yourself by trying not to have nic - at this stage anyway. 

When I started vaping, after having chewed Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum for 3 years) all my juices were 3mg nic. I was sure I could do without the nic, because I was enjoying the flavours so much, so thereafter, I bought zero nic only. Doesn't work for me!! Even alternating between nic and 3mg with each refill didn't work. I've now come to terms with the fact that I need my nic and so be it. I'm just waiting for Xyphe's Nicotine boost, which one can add to zero nic juice and then I'll be a happy chappy again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

Well I stopped smoking and went to 3mg juice. Problaby for 3 months. Starting DIY juices and from there dropped to 0 within 2 or 3 months. But lately when having a braai or kuier or whatever I really crave a sigarette. Will up my nic levels to 2mg again.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya (13/11/17)

I cant see you reaching any goals wearing that jersey..
sorry but just could not resist..

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Andre (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Well I stopped smoking and went to 3mg juice. Problaby for 3 months. Starting DIY juices and from there dropped to 0 within 2 or 3 months. But lately when having a braai or kuier or whatever I really crave a sigarette. Will up my nic levels to 2mg again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Have a 3 mg handy for those braai and kuier days, for sure.
Nic, without the cigarette, is in the same class at the least of caffeine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Well I stopped smoking and went to 3mg juice. Problaby for 3 months. Starting DIY juices and from there dropped to 0 within 2 or 3 months. But lately when having a braai or kuier or whatever I really crave a sigarette. Will up my nic levels to 2mg again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I Feel your urge here Big Time sometimes I just want to go buy a pack of smokes and smoke them all at the same time, heck I feel like eating them or rolling in stompies, I miss the smell the taste the combustion, the tobacco. This shit is deep im my vains my oupa se oupa se oupa se oupa smoke pipe, it in the blood line man, so I have it bad.
I can tell you that if you light that smoke it's going to be the kakest thing you have ever tasted, done that got the tshirt. I have relapsed a couple of times back to smoking, up the nic ASAP and tell the the devil in your head to go and sleep.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

PuffingCrow said:


> I Feel your urge here Big Time sometimes I just want to go buy a pack of smokes and smoke them all at the same time, heck I feel like eating them or rolling in stompies, I miss the smell the taste the combustion, the tobacco. This shit is deep im my vains my oupa se oupa se oupa se oupa smoke pipe, it in the blood line man, so I have it bad.
> I can tell you that if you light that smoke it's going to be the kakest thing you have ever tasted, done that got the tshirt. I have relapsed a couple of times back to smoking, up the nic ASAP and tell the the devil in your head to go and sleep.



My dad asked me to light a smoke for him last week.... I think licking a bakkies exhaust pipe after riding through a freshly manured field would taste better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

Thanks all. Will definately mix up some 3mg juice tonight.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Thanks all. Will definately mix up some 3mg juice tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good man !! Fight the analogs !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So I have started vaping and was doing well. So started reducing the nic in my juice gradually to 0, but the last two weeks I have really be craving a sigarette. Can it be that I need to go back to nic in my juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Put nic back into your juice bud. I reccomended trying again in 6 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> My dad asked me to light a smoke for him last week.... I think licking a bakkies exhaust pipe after riding through a freshly manured field would taste better.


Same here,lit up one of the wife's a while back and it tasted like crap.I'm cured.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sash (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Well I stopped smoking and went to 3mg juice. Problaby for 3 months. Starting DIY juices and from there dropped to 0 within 2 or 3 months. But lately when having a braai or kuier or whatever I really crave a sigarette. Will up my nic levels to 2mg again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I would think the cause of this is that cigarettes are seen as a social tool as well. Whether you see it in an advert or not, traditionally you would see people smoking socially. You meet a friend for a chat (at work, bar, somewhere random) you would light up and chat. Vaping is a little harder in that aspect as a lot of people we socialise with, still dont understand it. To them its a "craze" and they will make comments like "oh so you smoke e-cigarettes now?" or "I dont smoke fake things or bluff myself" or "geez that makes a lot of smoke" for example. But the actual fact is that it is not the same as smoking. This is an alternative way for nic delivery to your body with far less chemicals. Maybe you crave throat hit? Maybe you crave the nic? Maybe look for juices that give you that slight throat hit if you suspect that is the issue. Dont give in to the social traditions, stay strong.

I wish you everything of the best on your journey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

Sash said:


> I would think the cause of this is that cigarettes are seen as a social tool as well. Whether you see it in an advert or not, traditionally you would see people smoking socially. You meet a friend for a chat (at work, bar, somewhere random) you would light up and chat. Vaping is a little harder in that aspect as a lot of people we socialise with, still dont understand it. To them its a "craze" and they will make comments like "oh so you smoke e-cigarettes now?" or "I dont smoke fake things or bluff myself" or "geez that makes a lot of smoke" for example. But the actual fact is that it is not the same as smoking. This is an alternative way for nic delivery to your body with far less chemicals. Maybe you crave throat hit? Maybe you crave the nic? Maybe look for juices that give you that slight throat hit if you suspect that is the issue. Dont give in to the social traditions, stay strong.
> 
> I wish you everything of the best on your journey.


Thanks a lot

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So I have started vaping and was doing well. So started reducing the nic in my juice gradually to 0, but the last two weeks I have really be craving a sigarette. Can it be that I need to go back to nic in my juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Bud, rather up your nic again for a while and then lower gradually until 0 or very low. Remember, nicotine is not the enemy. Tar is. We all quit smoking because of the dangerous chemicals and the tar. Although nicotine can be dangerous, rather go off it gradually than going back to stinkies.
Just my 2c 

Good luck forward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So I have started vaping and was doing well. So started reducing the nic in my juice gradually to 0, but the last two weeks I have really be craving a sigarette. Can it be that I need to go back to nic in my juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Mate - hang in there. It is worth it to fight that urge. You are not alone - most of us fought the same battle. Every now and again I still feel like a cig, but then I grab my BB and a tank full of my favorite juice - XXX - and I chain vape the cr@p out of it. And every time after I did that, I think of all the reasons why I am glad that I kicked the 40-60 cigs a day. I have my last full carton of cigs that I bought still on display in my house. It reminds me that I beat a 40 year old habit. Man it feels good  Stongs mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## HvNDhF (13/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Mate - hang in there. It is worth it to fight that urge. You are not alone - most of us fought the same battle. Every now and again I still feel like a cig, but then I grab my BB and a tank full of my favorite juice - XXX - and I chain vape the cr@p out of it. And every time after I did that, I think of all the reasons why I am glad that I kicked the 40-60 cigs a day. I have my last full carton of cigs that I bought still on display in my house. It reminds me that I beat a 40 year old habit. Man it feels good  Stongs mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks I do appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (14/11/17)

Andre said:


> Have a 3 mg handy for those braai and kuier days, for sure.
> Nic, without the cigarette, is in the same class at the least of caffeine.



@Andre Would 1 extra mg of nic make a difference? Just wondering as I've been thinking of adding an extra mg to a few bottles just for those stressful times of life - such as now when I'm having renovations done and there are builders ... and noise ... and mess ... and my dogs are agitated ... and I'm agitated!


----------



## Andre (14/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Andre Would 1 extra mg of nic make a difference? Just wondering as I've been thinking of adding an extra mg to a few bottles just for those stressful times of life - such as now when I'm having renovations done and there are builders ... and noise ... and mess ... and my dogs are agitated ... and I'm agitated!


Well, if you vape 2mg, that extra 1mg will certainly make a difference. If, however, you vape at 12mg, an extra 1mg will not make much of a difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

Hang in there @HvNDhF 

You have done so well to go on the vaping and off the stinkies

Definitely up the nicotine and dont worry about it. I think its still so much better for you than smoking.

I also craved a cigarette many times in the first few months. What helped me was a strong tobacco juice. I still get the occasional craving. 4 years later! But very infrequently. And its not intense. 

Still have my trusty tobacco high nic on hand at all times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (16/11/17)

Quick update. Mixed up some 2mg juice. Moved to a dripper tank and away drom the sub ohm tanks and wow. No cravings and enjoying my vape again. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/11/17)

Lekker man !


----------



## Andre (16/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Quick update. Mixed up some 2mg juice. Moved to a dripper tank and away drom the sub ohm tanks and wow. No cravings and enjoying my vape again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Way to go @HvNDhF!


----------



## HvNDhF (16/11/17)

This Dead Rabbit RDA is amazing.....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice (16/11/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Well I stopped smoking and went to 3mg juice. Problaby for 3 months. Starting DIY juices and from there dropped to 0 within 2 or 3 months. But lately when having a braai or kuier or whatever I really crave a sigarette. Will up my nic levels to 2mg again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have the same problem, I found that a very high nic, strong tobacco flavour, mtl, does the trick for braais


----------



## contrid (16/11/17)

I remember when I quit smoking and started vaping I had withdrawal symptoms even while vaping with nicotine. I firmly believe that cigarettes contain many other chemicals that we get addicted to which is not in ejuice. Rather just tough it out and suck on that vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/12/17)

HvNDhF said:


> So I have started vaping and was doing well. So started reducing the nic in my juice gradually to 0, but the last two weeks I have really be craving a sigarette. Can it be that I need to go back to nic in my juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


my brother next time the craving strikes try a neat hit of pg. or a Pg nic mix.
our bodies is not al the same and we don't always crave the nicotine.remember the other thousands of chemicals and in a cigarette.its to quit but going back is worse coz you going to be harder on yourself for lighting up
strength to you


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Quick update. Mixed up some 2mg juice. Moved to a dripper tank and away drom the sub ohm tanks and wow. No cravings and enjoying my vape again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great news, both the enjoyment, but also beating the craving! 5 months later I am still on 2 mg Nic and it doesn't bother me, I am smoke free! Although not proven 100% safe, I will rather take my chances with a vape.

Agree with @RenaldoRheeder , when needed, chain vape. Heck, I finish 6-8 mls just to get home!, so you do not want to see me chain vape, fire brigade stuff. Good luck going forward, once you get through the first braai and booze without falling of the wagon, it becomes easier every time. Best part is you have already mastered that!! Happy clouds to you.


----------

